# Diffuculty speaking clear....



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a problem with speaking clearly? I first thought it was juts due to anxiety and being nervous but even when i talk into a webcam or recorder its very hard to speak clearly. I dont know if a speech therapist would help this or what but it seems like i have to focus so hard on ever letter of every word and its really frustrating. Any help or advice would be great thanks!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Did I post this thread under a different username?

Speech difficulty keeps me even quieter than I already am. Whenever there's a rare time I have something to contribute to a conversation, I often hold back due to the fear of fumbling over every word as I desperately attempt to get them out. It's not just stuttering, because when I'm not doing that I'm told I speak too fast making my words unclear.

It just seems like it requires too much effort to move your mouth and tongue in the right position so many times every second in order to speak comprehensively.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Same here. I can't seem to make it to the end of sentences without multiple pauses or without being able to think of a word. Some words I have to slow down to say too.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I started a thread the other day about people not hearing me when I talk because i speak to softly, but what you're all experiencing happens to me as well. When I talk I trip over my words, often can't think of the right word to use, or say the wrong word to what I meant to say. There have been times when i've spoken to someone and not been sure if i've said what I was thinking or just spoke gibberish.

I think if I could get myself speaking clearly and concisely it would be a major boost to my self-confidence.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

I was debating about writing a thread like this too. I have a hard time communicating as well. I feel like I have fluid thoughts and can speak effeciantly enough in my mind but I never comes out the way I intended it to or wanted it to, I'll say things in the wrong order or forget what I'm saying or just plan not make sense. I feel as if there is a malfunction between my brian and my mouth.


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

Oh man, I sure do. If I'm not speaking too softly then I'm probably slaughtering the pronunciation of every other word I say. Perhaps it's the nerves that scramble everything up, but my pronunciation skills just goes down the drain when I speak to people I'm not entirely comfortable with. This explains why I _never_ answer questions in class or brew up conversation with people.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Great. said:


> I can't seem to make it to the end of sentences without multiple pauses or without being able to think of a word. Some words I have to slow down to say too.





lastofthekews said:


> When I talk I trip over my words, often can't think of the right word to use, or say the wrong word to what I meant to say.





EmilyFay said:


> I feel like I have fluid thoughts and can speak effeciantly enough in my mind but I never comes out the way I intended it to or wanted it to, I'll say things in the wrong order or forget what I'm saying or just plan not make sense.


:ditto *x3*


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

This is a big worry for me, too; along with the mind going blank, etc, during conversation.
It's almost like I'm slurring my words -- not pronouncing them properly, some words melding into eachother: it sounds like I can't be bothered to talk or something.
I honestly don't know why I do this, though: I'm not on medication... is it just another symptom of SA.
Another thing I do is kind of push my voice down, if that makes sense (?). It's like the opposite of a stage actor "projecting" their voice so even when they appear to be speaking quietly they can be heard at the back of the auditorium -- in my case, I'm so nervous when I speak that I (automatically) supress my voice, which makes talking quite tiring.

I guess these are all related to the same thing. The difficulty in pronouncing words properly is the main one I want to overcome, though. I wondered if the main reason for it in my case is because I don't actually talk much, so it's not something I have constant practice with anymore (I used to talk all the time when I was a kid).
I've only just started reading out loud for about 20-30 minutes every day. I'm hoping that helps with the pronunciation and gets me more confident about hearing my own voice, so I won't feel the need to push it down or supress it anymore.


----------



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

Lumiere said:


> This is a big worry for me, too; along with the mind going blank, etc, during conversation.
> It's almost like I'm slurring my words -- not pronouncing them properly, some words melding into eachother: it sounds like I can't be bothered to talk or something.
> I honestly don't know why I do this, though: I'm not on medication... is it just another symptom of SA.
> Another thing I do is kind of push my voice down, if that makes sense (?). It's like the opposite of a stage actor "projecting" their voice so even when they appear to be speaking quietly they can be heard at the back of the auditorium -- in my case, I'm so nervous when I speak that I (automatically) supress my voice, which makes talking quite tiring.
> ...


I started reading outloud and started doing a lot of tongue twisters. I think sometimes that my lack of ability to speak clearly is due to simply not using my voice. Does that make sense to anyone? Like not using it so i lose it? I think its directly related to my SA because it causes me to be quiet.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

bheslop said:


> I started reading outloud and started doing a lot of tongue twisters. I think sometimes that my lack of ability to speak clearly is due to simply not using my voice. Does that make sense to anyone? Like not using it so i lose it? I think its directly related to my SA because it causes me to be quiet.


That could be true. I sometimes think that the muscles around my mouth don't get enough use.

I hate when I say something to someone and they hear something *completely* different from what I said.

For example:

Me: "I heard the weather was going to warm up by the weekend?"
Nurse: "What? You bought a new car."

LMAO!!


----------



## MissSA (Jun 17, 2009)

well, I usually try to make fun of myself if I fumble with my words, my problem is speaking low when I'm around people of authority. I can't seem to control the volume of my voice. I'm afraid that I either talk too low or talk to loud both of which cause me embarassement.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

When i am anxious my speech is terrible, i also have trouble pronouncing the letter r so that doesn't help. I have often phoned some places and got letters back with my name wrong and my address spelt wrong even though i have spelt them out for them. What's really bad is when i have to phone to apply for a job and i sound so un-intelligent because i mumble. It probably puts the employer right off to begin with.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

It helps to speak a bit slower. Nobody else notices the difference in the speed. Works for me.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

tiberius said:


> It helps to speak a bit slower. Nobody else notices the difference in the speed. Works for me.


This works for me too, although it's hard for me to remember to talk slowly since it's so rare that I actually speak up in a group conversation.


----------



## vak3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here. I am always able to have an idea in my head, but I can never make it into a sound. I can change that idea into a sight, by typing or through sign language, but never through speech. I get so jumbled and that just makes me more anxious.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

bheslop said:


> I started reading outloud and started doing a lot of tongue twisters. I think sometimes that my lack of ability to speak clearly is due to simply not using my voice. Does that make sense to anyone? Like not using it so i lose it? I think its directly related to my SA because it causes me to be quiet.





Futures said:


> That could be true. I sometimes think that the muscles around my mouth don't get enough use.
> 
> I hate when I say something to someone and they hear something *completely* different from what I said.
> 
> ...


yeah i've thought that too-like since I NEVER talk other than at home, maybe my voice did not develop as far as those who always have someone to talk to in school


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I tend to stumble over my words and stutter when I'm nervous. Also I tend to slur words together. Add that to my quiet voice and Southern accent, and I'm _very_ hard to understand.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

letitrock said:


> yeah i've thought that too-like since I NEVER talk other than at home, maybe my voice did not develop as far as those who always have someone to talk to in school


I've also thought about this. When nobodies home I sometimes talk to myself out loud to practice speaking a little slower and make my words flow together easier without stuttering. It might seem a little wierd, but practicing can be quite useful!


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

---


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I have this problem too. I am constantly stuttering, stumbling over my words, and rearanging words in a sentence. It's really frustrating when people can't understand me. To try to help myself out I've started saying some words slower, which just makes me sound stupid.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I also have this problem with putting together complete sentences. I forget words that I originally plan on saying when I start opening my mouth, so I talk like this all the time:

"I also have a problem with... with... putting together complete, sentences. Uhh.. I forget words that I plan on - originally plan on saying when I start to o-open my mouth."

It's so frustrating. :/


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

bheslop said:


> I started reading outloud and started doing a lot of tongue twisters. I think sometimes that my lack of ability to speak clearly is due to simply not using my voice. Does that make sense to anyone? Like not using it so i lose it? I think its directly related to my SA because it causes me to be quiet.


I totally comprehend what you're saying. Lately I have become immensely withdrawn and addicted to alcohol, and I notice that my speech has deteriorated. I'm more embarrassed to speak than ever. It's bad enough that I don't like my voice in the first place.

Sometimes I wonder if my teeth/tongue are too big for my mouth.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Same here- I forget words, pause a lot, mis-pronounce words, stumble over words, screw up my sentence structure, slur and the like, mostly when I am anxious. I'm not so bad normally but anytime I get anxious it's like impossible for me to speak. Happens a lot at work.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Apparently I mumble...which means I have to repeat a lot of what I say which makes me uncomfortable. : / Meh...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bheslop said:


> Does anyone have a problem with speaking clearly?


How bad are you? We could use the Ozzy Incomprehensibility Index to rate you -- compare yourself to his infamously slurred mumbling in interviews that nobody could ever understand.:lol Maybe you just have to sing everything -- his singing voice is crystal clear and somehow totally without a British accent too.

I seem to speak loud & clear. Probably because I don't like talking and would much prefer not to need repeating myself.

My hearing isn't the greatest and it annoys the hell out of me when people speak too softly or not clearly enough. I feel so stupid having to say "what?" repeatedly. After a while I get so annoyed I'd like to just scream "Either speak up so I can hear you or shut up!" I've never actually said that though, at least not yet.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Depends if it's front of a group of people or not. Ultimately how comfortable and confident I am.
I'm an apprentice chef though, which means lots of loud, clear communication. I've found it very helpful for expressing myself. If I do need to say something then it _must_ be heard in the loud kitchen, and I _must_ have the persons attention (otherwise it could lead to big trouble for me).
It sounds like a nightmare but really it's helped me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

dax said:


> Same here- I forget words, pause a lot, mis-pronounce words, stumble over words, screw up my sentence structure, slur and the like, mostly when I am anxious. I'm not so bad normally but anytime I get anxious it's like impossible for me to speak. Happens a lot at work.


I feel the same.


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I am not bad when I have something to talk about, but I usually find myself with nothing to say. The only real problem I have when speaking is the volume of my voice, I think I speak very quietly and on occasion I do stumble some of my words, but I am okay with that.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

This entire thread makes me feel soooo much better. I too have trouble communicating. I'm often stuttering, speaking too softly or stumbling over my words....even with people I'm comfortable around! It sometimes feels like I'm just not used to hearing my own voice and don't know how to control it. Or maybe it's from concentrating so hard on what I'm saying....doesn't explain why it happens with people I'm comfortable with though.


----------



## babines (Jun 26, 2009)

Same here. I stumble over my words, stutter, speaks too fast then a random word comes and then it would take me seconds to say it, I have a hard time prononciating correctly, my mind goes blank, I don't use the right words, I speak too softly... 


People don't stop telling to speak louder but I always feel like I'm screaming and that everybody around hears me so I speak even more softly and the person I'm talking to always end up leaning over me, putting his ear so close to my mouth it's ridiculous and I feel stupid. 


I don't know. I guess it has something to do with being such a perfectionist and fear of other judging me. Like I won't talk if there's a stranger nearby that could hear me. Makes me even more withdrawn in social situation, even more quiet and shy than I already am. 

I never heard of any treatment of it...


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Me too, I seem to mumble a lot and often people have difficulty hearing what I'm saying. Speaking clearly and projecting my voice well is something that I've always struggled with. I stumble over my words a lot, especially when talking to people I don't know although interestingly it also happens quite frequently even with those who I _am_ familiar with. I think it must just be down to not having enough confidence in what I'm saying, not valuing my opinions or words as being on the same level as other people's, and simply not getting enough experience when it comes to talking to people.

To be honest I've been trying to remain more aware of how I'm speaking and to control my voice by projecting my words more clearly but it's easy to slip back into old habits. Sometimes speaking in public, especially to authority figures is so nerve-wracking that my brain just can't articulate my thoughts clearly into coherent speech, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Cerrada said:


> Apparently I mumble...which means I have to repeat a lot of what I say which makes me uncomfortable. : / Meh...


Same here. My mom always knocks me for mumbling. I don't know why but my lips just don't move that much when I talk.


----------



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> I've also thought about this. When nobodies home I sometimes talk to myself out loud to practice speaking a little slower and make my words flow together easier without stuttering. It might seem a little wierd, but practicing can be quite useful!


Cool i do that too haha. Sorry to resurrect an old thread but i have been having problems with this more lately. Ok so i can talk normal and clear when giving public speeches, where no one gives me feedback. However in normal conversations words are sooooo hard for me to say. I think its my anxiety but even when im with people i am comfortable with like my family i have to really concentrate. I heard some people say to talk with your diapraghm and not your mouth which i can tell helps but how can i remember to do that when i am anxious...ahhh haha its always something


----------



## Sunrisesunset (Jun 12, 2009)

EmilyFay said:


> I was debating about writing a thread like this too. *I have a hard time communicating as well. I feel like I have fluid thoughts and can speak effeciantly enough in my mind but I never comes out the way I intended it to or wanted it to*, I'll say things in the wrong order or forget what I'm saying or just plan not make sense. I feel as if there is a malfunction between my brian and my mouth.


Same here. It's weird hearing my voice loud. The only time I hear me louder and clearer is when I'm singing when no one else is around, or I'm angry with the TV/video game.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

I have speech problems because of cerebral palsy, so coupled with my SA, I have a terrible time speaking clearly.

I absolutely hate it when people think I say something totally different from what I said.

Like today:

Me: "Eat your dinner."
Nephew: "Grandma's here?!"

:/ sometimes I don't even correct people. It's tiring.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

All my life, I've gotten complaints that I speak too softly and that I mumble.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I have this problem.When I try talking to people something physical happens to me and my voice just doesn't come out right, it cracks and its almost like I can't speak at all.
I also have a complex about my voice, it is deep and I was bullied very badly about it at school, so this doesn't make it any easier.Family members still mock and tease my voice especially my laugh its a very deep laugh.I try not to laugh around people at all.God it seems I just can't win in any aspect.


----------

